# 60 Etec vs 4 Stroke Suzuki 60.....



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Currently running a 60 Etec now, but wondering if anyone made the swap to a new Zuk 60. Ive been seeing a ton of great reviews. Seems to be reliable and have comparable power/hole shot??

Ideally if anyone has repowered a B2/Osprey with one would be helpful.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm interested in this as well, but also wondering how the mercury 60 compares.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I just got the 60 Suzuki on the Beavertail Mosquito. I have been enjoying the motor. No issues. It just went in for the first service. I would not have any other motor on my boat. I demoed the Mosquito with a Etec and I am glad I did not get it.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Flatsaholic said:


> I just got the 60 Suzuki on the Beavertail Mosquito. I have been enjoying the motor. No issues. It just went in for the first service. I would not have any other motor on my boat. I demoed the Mosquito with a Etec and I am glad I did not get it.


Why?


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I have been hearing a lot of people are getting stranded with e tecs. They say there is so many sensors on it and when one goes off the motor quits. I have talked too many people that have been stuck in the lagoon with a motor that will not run. I had about 6 friends that owned e tecs that told me buying one would be a huge mistake.

The zuki is quitter and more reliable. The torque difference between the two is not a noticeable. Both outboards has the same top end. The zuki is most defiantly more enjoyable to operate.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Some older Etec's (mid 2000's) had issues with sensors that were computer related. One was false high temp alarm that would shut motor down when water temps were lower than 55 degrees. They went away once the motors warmed up. These problems were dealt with in later models. I have two 2004 Etec's now and consider them to be the best outboards I've ever owned. Always start first bump, no smoke, great fuel burn and nary a problem between them. I just love the sound and simplicity of 2-strokes.

That being said, have heard nothing but great things about new Zukes.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Houndog that is good info. The main issue everyone told me about was the high temp alarm.


----------

